# "GT-R No.5 Please ...". An MY21 Track Edition



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

(the above title should be read as though you are standing in a queue at your local post office…)

To update you... 

In October 2018, my eldest Son had organised a trip to Japan, not only for the F1 GP at Suzuka, but to also visit several Nissan and Nismo establishments. My 45th was already three and a half years old and the trip really set me thinking about what I wanted next… And I kept nagging the Nissan Global Director of Sports Cars that the combinations offered had a missing slot.

What I wanted was a Track Edition but with a Prestige Interior and it took another twelve months before we eliminated numerous build alternative configurations before he came back and said the product line and the factory had agreed to build one. I got a UK dealer on board but the next problem was to get a price from Nissan UK who really aren’t geared up for this sort eventuality. Then Covid struck ….

My major objection to the usual Track Edition was the normal Recaro seats but then, almost simultaneously as I viewed the cancelled order Nismo that Bournemouth had on show, Nissan introduced the Recaro Carbon Fibre Seats as an option on the 2021 Track Edition. I sat in the Nismo seats and thought “these ‘ll do”!

Since then there have been various discussions about build options, prices, etc and I spec'd up what I've been thinking about since that trip to Japan in 2018. And they found one and here it is. It’s a 2021 Track Edition and is, as they say “fully loaded”. Haven't got it on the road yet but should be in early June.


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> (the above title should be read as though you are standing in a queue at your local post office…)
> 
> To update you...
> 
> ...


It's a belter mate. Stunning.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lucky chap👍


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice and the best colour too. Hopefully I may see you one day at Haynes breakfast club


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much discount off list did they offer?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations...looks a beaut👌🏻 I’ve had 5 Gtr’s and love my TE; compared to the standard car I really noticed the rigidity straight away...and I’m wishing I’d chosen the CC brake option but heyho it’s still a great car. Love the steering wheel...was that optional or now standard on the latest one?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

It seems to be standard now as I'd noticed it on DaveW's Bayside Blue earlier.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

That is spot on John , exact spec I’d have if got another one mate. Bet you can’t wait to drive it a! Enjoy it bud👍


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> (the above title should be read as though you are standing in a queue at your local post office…)
> 
> To update you...
> 
> ...


Very nice. I've just sold my 67 plate Track Edition and I'm thinking about getting another. Bayside would be my preference.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the demand for te's is stronger now than ever before.

probably better investment than a nismo if you plan on using it.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

When do we get more pics and your driving impressions, John?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Wont be for a while yet I'm afraid. I'm planning to collect it on 5th June and bring it home.
Dont worry, you'll be sick of the sight of it within a few days...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Got it home yesterday. Favourite pic so far:
_







_


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking lovely


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

And I the wheels are ...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking very nice indeed


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks fantastic John, the carbon roof really changes the look of the car for the better. Do we get to see more pics?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> And I the wheels are ...
> View attachment 268081


Very nice. I needed those brakes at Snetterton ...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> That looks fantastic John, the carbon roof really changes the look of the car for the better. Do we get to see more pics?


I do have a lot so anything in particular?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

besty said:


> Very nice. I needed those brakes at Snetterton ...


Over my R35 years I've taught myself to left-foot brake and although I hadnt driven an R for a few weeks, or possibly months, I was pleased I used it straightaway. However, the first couple of attempts at slowing down almost brought the car to a stand! So had to be careful on my 250+ mile motorway drive home that I didn't collect any of the cars behind... Kept myself to myself but pleased to have given quite a few drivers the opportunity to go home and tell their friends they'd overtaken a GT-R on the motorway yesterday.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I do have a lot so anything in particular?


Nothing in particular John, some nice exterior shots showing the wheels/brakes off and the interior would be good though.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

She is a stunner. I would break my neck to look at her as you drove past.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

JMacca1975 said:


> Congratulations...looks a beaut👌🏻 I’ve had 5 Gtr’s and love my TE; compared to the standard car I really noticed the rigidity straight away...and I’m wishing I’d chosen the CC brake option but heyho it’s still a great car. Love the steering wheel...was that optional or now standard on the latest one?


The steering wheel looks the same as my 2017 TE


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Close up of roof would be nice


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Some interiors and one for Toni...






























I've been told the difference in finish between the roof and the spoiler is due to the density and strength requirement of the weave. I'm not sure...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve recently bought a few gloss finished carbon bits over the last year and had them changed to matte, I think they wet flat them with 1200 grit until they don’t shine and satin lacquer them.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thats interesting, thanks. I shall be leaving mine as is as the roof gloss matches the A pillars, which themselves have been PPF'd.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Wasnt expecting the exhaust tips to be this blue but I do like them...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pics John. How do you like the seats, are they comfortable after a few hours of driving and worth the upgrade over standard Recaros?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

They were very comfortable on my 4+ hour drive. But they are track spec so only electric backrest adjustment with fore and aft done by good old handbar! If you are looking for luxurious then these arent like the Prestige...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

P.s. but clearly more comfortable than the usual Recaros.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> Some interiors and one for Toni...
> View attachment 268082
> View attachment 268083
> View attachment 268084
> ...


John, your thread is killing me... I sold my 67 plate track edition a few weeks ago and I'm already regretting it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks lovely. Pretty happy I put a deposit on one now!


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Looks lovely. Pretty happy I put a deposit on one now!


New? When are you expecting it? Thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes - going into build August Delivery December (unless I hear of a new special colour then might delay!)


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes - going into build August Delivery December (unless I hear of a new special colour then might delay!)


High five! Same boat as you buddy. What dealer did you use in the end? Ive been told October


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too Toni. It's good to hear the seats are comfortable too, manual seats are fine with me and electrically adjustable backs are fine, at least you can adjust them, unlike Porsche.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes - going into build August Delivery December (unless I hear of a new special colour then might delay!)


I've been told November but December is fine. I was told Ceramic Grey will be available for order, but I much prefer BSB to it. Wish they would hurry up and make the announcement on the MY22.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I'm hoping for a new interesting MY22 colour or a run out one....


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful beast. There is so much to love about that car. Agree on keeping the carbon gloss. Looks super slick - and therefore faster.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like a few TE's are heading to the UK


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Davidbenson said:


> The steering wheel looks the same as my 2017 TE


My my20 definitely doesn’t have alcantara steering wheel, which was why I was asking...wasn’t sure if it was standard/optional or came with the seats😂


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

JMacca1975 said:


> My my20 definitely doesn’t have alcantara steering wheel, which was why I was asking...wasn’t sure if it was standard/optional or came with the seats😂


Could we get apicture of yours please (and the steering wheel)


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JMacca1975 said:


> My my20 definitely doesn’t have alcantara steering wheel, which was why I was asking...wasn’t sure if it was standard/optional or came with the seats😂


A dealer confirmed it comes with the seats along with the red leather on the shifter.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Very jealous, that does look extremely special to me. Enjoy!!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Davidbenson said:


> Could we get apicture of yours please (and the steering wheel)


😂🙈


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

No idea why it’s there twice😳🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm interested to know what colour @tonigmr2 would/has picked 😃


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> A dealer confirmed it comes with the seats along with the red leather on the shifter.


The shifter is listed with the seat option in Japan but its the same item as a friend of mine has on his MY16 Recaro.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JMacca1975 said:


> View attachment 268102


That looks stunning with the TE wheels. I could never get excited about Katsuru Orange despite having owned orange cars in the past, but I love that!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wade said:


> I'm interested to know what colour @tonigmr2 would/has picked 😃


White but I'm also liking the blue and hoping there will be a new MY22 colour....


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I ordered alternate reg plates for my car as I'm not keen on advertising a dealer foc.
During the ordering process, which I wanted to be for a legal one, I discovered the rules had tightened again and you can no longer have a legend along bottom of plate (although some suppliers are still giving the option).
On my previous R35s I'd always thought the front plate, where there is no holder, could do with being less deep. So I checked the regs and they say a minimum of 79mm for the letter height, plus 11mm of plain plate above and below the letters/numbers. That makes 101mm depth but when I checked with almost all plate suppliers they specify a "normal" size which is 111mm. So I could save 10mm and I had to look for a supplier who do that size. Eventually found one and although dearer than normal, bought one and the result is here:


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> White but I'm also liking the blue and hoping there will be a new MY22 colour....


That'll cheer Graham at Azuri up!

P.s. I'll be selfish and hope you dont go for a white!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> My my20 definitely doesn’t have alcantara steering wheel, which was why I was asking...wasn’t sure if it was standard/optional or came with the seats😂


And the seats only became an option for the My21 builds...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JohnFK said:


> That'll cheer Graham at Azuri up!
> 
> P.s. I'll be selfish and hope you dont go for a white!


I am hoping for a Ltd colour - but even if I get white it wouldn't be white for long....but that's another story!


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Shame a carbon bonnet can't be ordered on the car. Would go well with roof and spoiler. Maybe that could be a MY22 update?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That’s what I hope given it’s now a Nismo option


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They have to clearly separate the two models for marketing. I would like to see wings and bonnets as optional but can’t see it happening.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> That’s what I hope given it’s now a Nismo option


I take it you’re referring to the latest special edition nismo? The current nismo has carbon fibre bonnet as standard.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes sir, the latest version.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a marketing thing, they will not put nismo items up for stock order parts (even from omori) because it would just defeat the object.

plus TBH it would not be aimed at buyers in UK anyway, as they just order the "Hong Kong" special out of the midlands.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can get all the nismo gtr r35 parts brand new, they are extremely expensive and would possibly only suit someone repairing a little spill.

It would clearly be cheaper to buy a nismo than trying to convert any car into one.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will64 said:


> I take it you’re referring to the latest special edition nismo? The current nismo has carbon fibre bonnet as standard.


I mean unpainted!


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> I ordered alternate reg plates for my car as I'm not keen on advertising a dealer foc.
> During the ordering process, which I wanted to be for a legal one, I discovered the rules had tightened again and you can no longer have a legend along bottom of plate (although some suppliers are still giving the option).
> On my previous R35s I'd always thought the front plate, where there is no holder, could do with being less deep. So I checked the regs and they say a minimum of 79mm for the letter height, plus 11mm of plain plate above and below the letters/numbers. That makes 101mm depth but when I checked with almost all plate suppliers they specify a "normal" size which is 111mm. So I could save 10mm and I had to look for a supplier who do that size. Eventually found one and although dearer than normal, bought one and the result is here:
> View attachment 268103


Where did you get the no. plates from, they definitely look better than the massive ones the dealer put on my GTR!!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy to share: JDMPlates | Small & Legal Number Plates For All Vehicles


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> Happy to share: JDMPlates | Small & Legal Number Plates For All Vehicles


Thanks, I will take a look!


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

JohnFK said:


> I ordered alternate reg plates for my car as I'm not keen on advertising a dealer foc.
> During the ordering process, which I wanted to be for a legal one, I discovered the rules had tightened again and you can no longer have a legend along bottom of plate (although some suppliers are still giving the option).
> On my previous R35s I'd always thought the front plate, where there is no holder, could do with being less deep. So I checked the regs and they say a minimum of 79mm for the letter height, plus 11mm of plain plate above and below the letters/numbers. That makes 101mm depth but when I checked with almost all plate suppliers they specify a "normal" size which is 111mm. So I could save 10mm and I had to look for a supplier who do that size. Eventually found one and although dearer than normal, bought one and the result is here:


Hi, I too am being harrased by a jobsworth copper over my plates at the minute, which I think look just fine, not a small plate, not small letters, but am not allowed to have the letters altogether, so he says.

So if you could share, or PM me the contact details for where you had yours made?

Much appreciated.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Details and link are two posts up from yours.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Brilliant looking car


----------



## stevebrooks (May 25, 2016)

JohnFK said:


> Got it home yesterday. Favourite pic so far:
> _
> View attachment 268080
> _


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Is the car now fully run in John and you are able to open it up? I am curious how you are finding it compared to your past GTR's, how you find the stock power with the GT3 derived turbos, and what you think of the carbon brakes.

Cheers


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've only completed just under 500 miles and over 250 of those were a horrendous holiday saturday motorway journey bringing the car home (two separate incidences of 45 minutes stationary in traffic!), so my impressions are a trifle limited.
It is very driveable, and on the poor roads round here Comfort mode is probably the best attempt so far for a cruising experience.
The brakes are, to quote Will64, "awesome". Over the latter part of my R35 years I've taught myself to left-foot brake and drive an R like that now as a matter of course. My first use of these brakes nearly resulted in my nose meeting the windscreen! So I've had to adjust my left-foot sensitivity by a lot. And on the long initial motorway journey it was worth remembering the car behind was going to be easy to "collect" if we had to stop urgently...
I'm really enjoying the refinement of the cabin layout and what seems to be an enhanced SatNav.
As to performance, I think the 27kg weight saving helps. But its also worth remembering someone in the passenger seat easily nullifies that.
I bought the car primarily for long distance leisute and had not thought about tracking it at all - I'm getting old! However, I'm now thinking how pleasant a couple of hours on Silverstone's GP circuit might be...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Early days then John, still running in the car by the sounds of it. I too have no interest in tracking but owning such a capable car brings with it temptation. The motorways seem clogged whenever I have the misfortune to travel on one, I think the entire country is flocking to the coast.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought the turbos were not the GT3 type? What's the pick up like chap, supposed to be a lot more responsive?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I thought the turbos were not the GT3 type? What's the pick up like chap, supposed to be a lot more responsive?


I thought they were only fitted to the nismo, could be wrong though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you're right.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> I've only completed just under 500 miles and over 250 of those were a horrendous holiday saturday motorway journey bringing the car home (two separate incidences of 45 minutes stationary in traffic!), so my impressions are a trifle limited.
> It is very driveable, and on the poor roads round here Comfort mode is probably the best attempt so far for a cruising experience.
> The brakes are, to quote Will64, "awesome". Over the latter part of my R35 years I've taught myself to left-foot brake and drive an R like that now as a matter of course. My first use of these brakes nearly resulted in my nose meeting the windscreen! So I've had to adjust my left-foot sensitivity by a lot. And on the long initial motorway journey it was worth remembering the car behind was going to be easy to "collect" if we had to stop urgently...
> I'm really enjoying the refinement of the cabin layout and what seems to be an enhanced SatNav.
> ...


You'll get used to Comfort... The UK roads are so poor that you need Comfort to make it bearable. When I used the R settings in my TE it could get very uncomfortable. I really missed the Prestige seats in my previous car but then I'm getting old too.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe the 2021 TE has GT3 derived turbos, I have seen a few references to it including this from davew:



davew said:


> Also 2021 has the latest split manifold turbos fitted. A step up from the 2020 version. 3k no spool up just goes like the wind.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

DaveW (and my Dealer technician) say the MY21s have the GT3 turbos now.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

However, I have a suspicion that in Auto the kickdown is slow to change down. Need more mileage to check...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Would different turbos require different engine mapping? Assuming yes, has Nissan really developed a tune with the same Hp as the standard car, or has it used the Nismo tune, I wonder.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm fairly cynical about all this....
The new turbos and any bhp increase will purely be there so that performance is maintained after the contraints of 2021 emission standards are met.
Which is why I worry about 2022 compliance as the standards are set higher again...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too John, that's what prompted my question on ECU mapping. The investment needed to fit the turbos from the Nismo but develop a new map specifically for the TE doesn't add up.

I fear an OPF on the MY22...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The new turbo’s really focus on reducing weight from the rotating assembly to improve inertia,there goal is’nt more horsepower but In gear response.
I guess the map may having timing and fuel trims altered but not boost pressure increase.
One vital improvement is the split manifold design Like more conventional setups.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

How are you getting on with your car, John? 

How does the power delivery feel after our earlier discussion on mapping with the GT£ turbos fitted to the Nismo, does it feel stronger than a standard car?

Have you had a poke around underneath and spotted any OPF's?

Cheers


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Car is not getting a lot of use due but I never intended it to (Covid stuff is also helping that!). I've had the front camera fitted and it works well but I've asked the installing tech to raise it at next opportunity. I've also been wresting with a very sophisticated front and rear Dashcam that I couldnt get to work reliably - after a lot of investigation (e.g. full formats of 256Gb SDcard at 2.5hours a time) and numerous test runs it turns out the camera unit is faulty and I'm now awaiting a replacement. However, I've learnt a lot about the unit whilst we tried to diagnose.. 😂 
Anyway, now up to 996 miles and recently had a couple of spirited camera test runs which felt faster than any previous R I've had. And brakes are still awesome!
The first Optimisation is booked for 21st September and I will be asking them to look at a slow response in kicking down whilst in Auto (Manual is fine - if I can find the paddle which keeps wandering off )...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

You are certainly showing some restraint, John. Do you pay for the optimisation or is it included for all new GTR's?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

It's included. I've also befriended a local GT-R technician who has helped me do various camera mods and fittings. And I'm still looking for a suitable local location to take some more photos ... combined with the right weather of course! Meanwhile it is under its new cover except for when it is released!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

P.s. What is an "OPF" ?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

OPF or GPF, is a petrol particulate filter that nearly all new cars are lumbered with. I am not sure if these became standard fitment on the 2021 cars or whether they may be fitted to the MY22.

I am looking forward to more pics


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm fairly certain the MY21s dont have an OPF. @Paul_K is my knowledge font on model year compliance to the annual changes to emission regulations and he told me he was expecting one would be needed next year. And, off-topic I know, but I understand the 2022 regs also include compliance requirement to a lower noise threshold than previously...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope you're wrong John, but fear you are probably right.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

JohnFK said:


> I'm fairly certain the MY21s dont have an OPF. @Paul_K is my knowledge font on model year compliance to the annual changes to emission regulations and he told me he was expecting one would be needed next year. And, off-topic I know, but I understand the 2022 regs also include compliance requirement to a lower noise threshold than previously...


I was told by someone at Nissan that the next model will be called MY21.5 and this may avoid having to meet MY22 new rules. Don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds unlikely. I think the rules apply to build (or possibly delivery) date not to what its called... Too easy to get round otherwise and everyone would be doing it already...

Does pose an interesting question about imports though.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I suppose an updated model of the current chassis is possible, they must have earnt something out of it by now to be able to invest a few quid to meet stricter emission laws. In terms of technology it’s bordering classic car status so there’s areas to work at still.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I read the new Z will have a 9 speed gearbox. If Nissan can put that (or a variation of) that on the GTR as-is.......could be interesting and a performance upgrade. Won't hold my breath though


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have to admit there must be a more useable updated gearbox in the market now.
Even a heavily updated version of the original to rectify common problems would do.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Monster GTR said:


> I was told by someone at Nissan that the next model will be called MY21.5 and this may avoid having to meet MY22 new rules. Don't know if this is true or not.


I also have heard the next model that a few on here are waiting for is being referred to as the MY21.5. I too cannot see how this may make emissions compliance easier but then I know little about it. Possibly, if the 21.5 is going to be brought to the UK in very small numbers, this may allow Nissan some latitude on meeting the stricter emissions regs.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There loads of different ways to reduce emissions.

adblue gtr👍


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I do hope they change the gearbox on the 2022. I've recently bought a 2018 model and without the gearbox software, its all over the place unless you're really on it. My 2014 had the software and was much better but nothing like the modern Audi RS boxes etc. Saying that, I had an 2016 M4 a couple of years ago and I sold it because of the gearbox - just hated it.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> OPF or GPF, is a petrol particulate filter that nearly all new cars are lumbered with. I am not sure if these became standard fitment on the 2021 cars or whether they may be fitted to the MY22.
> 
> I am looking forward to more pics


Just an update on the OPF situation. I'm told "non direct injection engines don’t need them " and that includes the R35. However, I'm unclear how emission regs compliance is achieved in other ways...


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats interesting John, I will do a bit of reading on that. Is the GTR port-injected?



R35Audio said:


> I do hope they change the gearbox on the 2022. I've recently bought a 2018 model and without the gearbox software, its all over the place unless you're really on it. My 2014 had the software and was much better but nothing like the modern Audi RS boxes etc. Saying that, I had an 2016 M4 a couple of years ago and I sold it because of the gearbox - just hated it.


The gearbox got an updated brain with the 2020 model and I have read a few members state it's quite improved.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I only Ever use auto , never used the paddles in the my14 or the 2020

just thought I’d throw that in


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Car is not getting a lot of use due but I never intended it to (Covid stuff is also helping that!). I've had the front camera fitted and it works well but I've asked the installing tech to raise it at next opportunity. I've also been wresting with a very sophisticated front and rear Dashcam that I couldnt get to work reliably - after a lot of investigation (e.g. full formats of 256Gb SDcard at 2.5hours a time) and numerous test runs it turns out the camera unit is faulty and I'm now awaiting a replacement. However, I've learnt a lot about the unit whilst we tried to diagnose.. 😂
> Anyway, now up to 996 miles and recently had a couple of spirited camera test runs which felt faster than any previous R I've had. And brakes are still awesome!
> The first Optimisation is booked for 21st September and I will be asking them to look at a slow response in kicking down whilst in Auto (Manual is fine - if I can find the paddle which keeps wandering off )...


Now that you have had the optimisation done and you can drive with settings in R mode do you have the pops from the exhaust on change down? Or is this only on the nismo.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I get that on the My20 

gets on my t”ts tbh sounds like a golf R


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

matty32 said:


> I get that on the My20
> 
> gets on my t”ts tbh sounds like a golf R


I can also confirm it has some small pops and bangs on my MY21 Recaro when in R mode! Also pops when changing up the gears in manual, not sure what else this R mode does as doesn't 'feel' any different!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

MrFleurs said:


> I can also confirm it has some small pops and bangs on my MY21 Recaro when in R mode! Also pops when changing up the gears in manual, not sure what else this R mode does as doesn't 'feel' any different!


Also opens flap on exhaust permanently while in R mode.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry I've been unresponsive - I've been away. Long story but I originally had a 1,000 miles plus holiday planned in the R but the events of the 24th / 25th put paid to all that - couldn't afford to get stuck halfway to my destination and not get fuel, nor get to the destination and not get fuel to get back. So flights and car rental (Vauxhall Astra anyone?) were hastily arranged. So...
Not driven since the optimisation. Might get a bit of a runout on Thursday but thats the last chance before being laid up at least until Christmas.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

great read up. I have done some tuning with mine up to stge 4 and achieved 660 bhp with the cats in, just took them out last week and will be fitting bigger pumps and one of my Intercooler kits. Already switched out the exhaust to my own company one and it made a noticable difference plus 20bhp atw on the dyno. I expect to see 700+ bhp now. 

Brakes are well and truly bedded in and superb.
I ran at RaceWars to get some launches and times in with our new development parts;
4" intercooler
Upper inlet pipe kit
4" exhaust inc Y pipe with removeable Sports Baffles
Fitted some Sticky RRR tyres and just do not like them so looking to go back to the factory tyres as I prefer the runflat.
Fitted N-Tune full carbon front wings which are a superb fitment.
Lichfield carbon rear gurney flap. Removing this so available to buy.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you got dyno up at yours Dave?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Skint said:


> Have you got dyno up at yours Dave?


Dyno due in January. We've been using other tuners but not ideal


----------

